# Gaming-PC Generalüberholung



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

*Gaming-PC Generalüberholung*

Hi Leute! 
Ich hab mich mal in diesem Forum hier angemeldet um eure hoch geschätzte Meinung einzuholen. 
Da mein alter PC seit fast einem Jahr in der Ecke verstaubt, ich jetzt aber wieder richtig Lust auf Gaming habe, möchte ich mein altes Teil mal Generalüberholen. 

Hier erstmal mein altes System:
Mainboard: Asus M5a78l-m LECPU: AMD Phenom II, Kühler unbrauchbar
RAM: 2x SpecTek 4GB DDR3-1333
Netzteil: Marke unbekannt, 420W
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 1GB 
Gehäuse: Schrott

Ist halt schon etwas älter.... 
Ich möchte ihn in Stückchen gerne erneuern, auf das aus ihm doch noch mal ein großer wird.... Naja, fast... 



Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator X1
CPU-Kühler: Alpenfön Ben Nevis 
CPU: Intel i5-4460
Mainboard: AsRock Z97 Pro3
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600 
GPU: 3072MB VTX3D Radeon R9 280X Boost Edition

So soll er im Anschluß aussehen. 
Zunächst sollen Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler und Netzteil angeschafft werden um überhaupt ein laufendes System zu erhalten. Im Anschluss dann neues Mainboard und CPU, zum Schluss dann der Rest. 
Was meint ihr, ist diese Reihenfolge in Ordnung und ist das System insgesamt stimmig? Und das wichtigste natürlich: Packt das System auch aktuelle Spiele? 
Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten! 

Grüße! 

PS: Grund für die Häppchenweise Generalüberholung ist das ich nicht alles auf einmal finanzieren kann, aber dennoch so früh wie möglich zumindest meine alten Spiele wieder spielen möchte (die auch wunderbar liefen).


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2015)

das Problem ist nur, das der Kühler wohl nicht passen wird, es kann sein, aber eher nicht
Ansonsten würde ich das NT auch eher gleich mit der CPU und dem MB nehmen, aber abgesehen davon würde es funktionieren


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Danke für die Antwort zu so später Stunde! 
Werde deinen Rat beherzigen und das Netzteil ebenfalls als erstes besorgen.
Was den Kühler angeht, welcher andere Kühler mit guter Leistung würde denn passen? 
Auch was andere Hardware angeht bin ich für Vorschläge mehr als offen. Die einzige Bitte,  die ich dann hätte, wäre, das es Preislich im ähnlichen Rahmen bleibt. 

Grüße!


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2015)

ich würde vielleicht nicht bei Amazon einkaufen sondern mich vorallem auf einen Hersteller beschränken und auch nicht den Kühler nehmen, aus dem Grund das Push Pins nicht so Montagefreundlich sind
Ansonsten ist der Kühler okay, alternativ würde ich aber so einen nehmen oder einen aus dem Bereich 35€, sind nicht zum Übertakten gedacht, aber für kühlen Betrieb

https://www.caseking.de/alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-cpu-kuehler-120mm-cpaf-031.html

da gibt es die Grafikkarte auch, aber für ne Ganze Ecke billiger!


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Man merkt bereits, dass es meiner erster PC in eigenmontage wird... 
Und ich merke bereits, es war eine gute Entscheidung mich hier anzumelden! 
Vielen dank für die Hinweise und für den Link! Werde mich da mal umsehen und von nun an auch auf die Maße achten....


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2015)

ach ja, ich meine Natürlich Versender, nicht Hersteller
Ansonsten Zahlt man mehr Versandkosten als man vielleicht einspart


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Habe den ersten Post mal aktualisiert, ich hoffe diesmal passt es besser....
 Netzteil habe ich so gelassen bei Amazon wegen kostenlosen Versand. 
Gehäuse habe ich ausgetauscht weil die Grafikkarte mit 33,6cm ziemlich lang ist....


----------



## Typhalt (20. September 2015)

Das mainboard ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig, da dies zum Übertakten ist. Da reicht die H97 Version von ASrock, da die Cpu die du gewählt hast nicht zum übertakten ist. Das Netzteil ist sicher auch nicht das beste, sollte aber genügen.


----------



## svd (20. September 2015)

Da du eh schon DDR3 RAM hast, muss du den nicht zwingend austauschen.
Mit einem Haswell Prozessor hast du vlt. einen Unterschied von ca. 5fps, wenn du von 1333er auf 1600er RAM wechselst.
Deutlicher wäre der Sprung auf zB 2400MHz Riegel. Falls du da ein Kit zu vergleichbarem Preis (unter 50€) findest, 
kannst du das schon machen. 

Ansonsten wäre es vlt gescheiter, mit den 45€ das Grafikkartenbudget zu erhöhen. Falls du, zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes, 
dadurch in eine höhere Leistungsklasse rutschtest, würden Spiele mehr davon profitieren.

Naja, mach's halt so, mit dem alten RAM kannst du ja ohne weiteres eine funktionierende Basis aufbauen, wenn Mainboard
und Prozessor da sind. Den Kauf des Arbeitsspeichers legst du zeitlich einfach mit der Grafikkarte zusammen.
Falls du für Grafikkarten- plus RAM-Geld eine schneller Karte als die 280X bekämst, nimmst du die bessere Pixelschleuder.
Bliebest du sowieso in der selben Grafikkartenleistungsklasse, nimmst du einfach den flotteren RAM und die 280X, bzw. 
was auch immer später das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Da du eh schon DDR3 RAM hast, muss du den nicht zwingend austauschen.
> Mit einem Haswell Prozessor hast du vlt. einen Unterschied von ca. 5fps, wenn du von 1333er auf 1600er RAM wechselst.
> Deutlicher wäre der Sprung auf zB 2400MHz Riegel. Falls du da ein Kit zu vergleichbarem Preis (unter 50€) findest,
> kannst du das schon machen.
> ...



Jo, das alte RAM kann man problemlos nutzen. Und beim Board reicht eines für 70-80€ locker aus. Am Ende reicht es dann für eine AMD R9 290 (ca 30-35% schneller), oder auch als CPU ein Xeon E3-1231 v3, das ist ein als Server-CPU vermarkteter beinah Zwillingsbruder vom Core i7-4770, nur dass der keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und 0,1 GHz weniger Turbotakt. Beim Board kannst du ein ganz normales für den Sockel 1150 nehmen für 60-80€


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Selten einen so guten Support erlebt... Zu eurem Leidwesen werdet ihr mich nun nicht mehr los! 
Auf euren Rat hin werde ich vorerst beim alten RAM bleiben, zumindest solange bis ich merke das ein neuer benötigt wird. 
Mit dem Xeon E3-1231 v3 habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, leider sprengt er im Moment den monatlichen Rahmen wenn/da dazu noch ein neues Mainboard kommen soll... Werde da also zwangsweise beim i5 bleiben müssen... Was das Mainboard angeht werde ich mich auch mit der H97 Version anfreunden können. 
Da ich dann ja beim RAM spare habe ich noch ein wenig weiter recherchiert und bin dabei auf diese GeForce GTX 960 gestoßen. Wäre die ebenfalls zu empfehlen für diese Preisklasse?


----------



## svd (20. September 2015)

Die GTX960 ist, im Prinzip, schon ein feines Kärtchen. Sparsamer unter Last, leisere Lüfter... was die Leistung betrifft, gibt es aber nur eine Handvoll Spiele, wo sie die 280X überflügelt.

So wie die Preislage momentan aussieht, hast du also eine 240€ GTX960, die, im Schnitt, langsamer ist, als die 190€ 280X...

(Und für 240€, gäbe es im Gebrauchtmarkt eine ordentliche GTX780 oder R9 290, die dann doch deutlich schneller als die beiden obigen sind.)

Naja, da du die Grafikkarte ja eher zum Schluss kaufst, musst du dir nicht so den Kopp machen. Außerdem hast du bis dahin ja auch Zeit, dein altes Board und Prozessor zu Geld zu machen.
Damit werden sich auch mehr Alternativen anbieten. So soll, Gerüchten nach, ja im Oktober die "R9 380X" an den Start gehen. Vlt wird die ja deine perfekte Karte.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2015)

Die R9 280X wäre für nur 190€ die klar bessere Wahl. Die kostete lange Zeit eher 220-240€. Die GTX 960 ist im Schnitt 10-15% nämlich langsamer. Der einzige Vorteil wäre, dass die weniger Strom braucht, aber das spielt an sich nur eine Rolle, wenn du echt sehr viel jeden Tag spielst. Und FALLS du auf PhysX Wert legst, müsstest du halt ne Nvidia nehmen. Aber PhysX gibt es nur in sehr wenigen Games, das sind halt verbesserte Physikeffekte wie z.B. mehr und "realistischere" Splitter oder auch bessere Stoffanimationen.


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Naja, zu meiner "aktiven Zeit" gab es durchaus Tage, an denen ich 10 Stunden am Stück gezockt habe..... Und davon gab es nicht gerade wenig..... 
Sobald mein PC wieder rund läuft werde ich wohl auch wieder einige Zeit in mein liebstes Hobby investieren. Die meiste Zeit werde ich wohl in WoW/GuildWars und CS:GO investieren, vielleicht hilft das ja für eine genauere Empfehlung. 
Es kommt mir lediglich auf ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis an. Mich stört es auch nicht wenn ein Kühler mal etwas lauter ist, ich spiele eh ausschließlich mit Headset. 
Auch gebrauchte Hardware stört mich nicht, sie muss halt nur sauber laufen. 
Vielleicht hätte ich all das etwas früher erwähnen sollen, dafür entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> Naja, zu meiner "aktiven Zeit" gab es durchaus Tage, an denen ich 10 Stunden am Stück gezockt habe..... Und davon gab es nicht gerade wenig..... .


 kommt aber trotzdem sehr drauf an. Bei zB 50W mehr hast du bei im Schnitt wirklich JEDEN Tag 2h Zocken am Ende ca 10€ mehr an Stromkosten. Wenn du jetzt "mal" 8h zockst, dann aber auch 4 Tage lang maximal ne Stunde im Schnitt, relativiert sich das schnell.


Wegen CS:Go und WoW: da reichen die Sachen mehr als dicke, das ist Null Problem. Selbst mit nem Core i3 und einer R7 260X oder GTX 750 Ti würde es reichen   kann sogar gut sein, dass du erstmal nur CPU&co aufrüsten solltest und mal ausprobiert, ob nicht die 7850 noch immer reicht.


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Ich schätze es wird auf einen Durchschnitt von 4-5 Stunden täglich hinauslaufen. 
Die Zeit vergeht immer so schnell wenn man zuckt.... 
Deswegen wollte ich auch mindestens ein Bronze zertifiziertes Netzteil haben. Wenn schon eine Watt-schleuder, dann zumindest eine effiziente!

Ich weiß noch das die 7850 für WoW auf sehr hohen Einstellungen auf jeden Fall gereicht hat. 
Da ich mir aber auch eventuell Fallout 4 zulegen möchte dachte ich, es wird Zeit für eine kräftigere pixelschleuder. 
Mal aus reiner Neugier, wie viel schneller wäre eine GTX960 denn im Vergleich zur 7850?


----------



## svd (20. September 2015)

Naja, so grob ein Drittel schneller wird sie schon sein. Die 280X wäre so ca. 1.5x schneller.


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Ich hatte mit mehr gerechnet um ehrlich zu sein... 
Naja, mal sehen wie sich meine jetzige Grafikkarte hält bis der Plan eine neue vorsieht. 
Welches Netzteil (bis 75€) wäre denn am ehesten zu empfehlen wenn ich mir, sagen wir einfach mal, eine R9 280X zulege?

Was die R9 380X angeht: ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die! Auf diese Karte wird es wahrscheinlich sogar hinauslaufen wenn die Daten passen. Leider scheint noch nicht viel über sie bekannt zu sein...


----------



## Ramur (20. September 2015)

Hab nochmal ein wenig das Forum hier durchstöbert nach was ihr denn sonst so empfehlt. 
Hier mal eine aktuelle Liste:

Gehäuse: Antec GX500
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler 
Mainboard: AsRock H97 anniversary 
CPU: Intel i5 4460 Tray 

Bei Bedarf: 
RAM: 8GB HyperX Savage DDR3-2400 Dual Kit
GPU: Radeon R9 280X, GeForce GTX780 (gebraucht) oder Radeon R9 380X (wenn Preis/Leistung stimmt) 

Sieht das soweit gut aus?


----------



## svd (20. September 2015)

Ja, schaut gut aus, finde ich.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2015)

jo, kannst du so nehmen. Nur beim RAM nicht: erstens hat das 1,65V, da solltest du für Intel lieber welches mit 1,5V nehmen, und zweitens bringt Dir der Takt nix, nimm also einfach 1600er-RAM, das ist günstiger.


----------



## Ramur (21. September 2015)

Gerade kommt bei mir ein wenig Verwirrung auf... Aber Naja, kann auch daran liegen das ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe... 

Zu aller erst: Vielen Dank für eure Beratung! 
Werde mir jetzt, über die nächsten Monate, dieses System zulegen und hoffe dass es mir ein paar Jahre gute Dienste leistet. Was den RAM angeht werde ich mal schauen... 
Sollten bei mir noch weitere Fragen aufkommen hoffe ich, dass ich mich wieder an euch wenden kann! Und ich hoffe ich ging euch nicht allzu sehr auf die Nerven... ^^"


----------



## svd (21. September 2015)

Nö, nö. Lieber zweimal nachgefragt, als einmal bereut.

Wie gesagt, RAM hat erstmal keine Priorität. Falls neu, würde ich aber echt den Schnelleren kaufen.
Das der Takt weitgehen egal ist, war bis IvyBridge schon richtig. Aber der Speichercontroller der Haswell Prozessoren, scheint da anders zu sein.
Ua. bei Videospielen wirken sich da höhere Taktraten schon aus.

Also, deswegen gleich 20€ mehr zu zahlen, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Aber, falls es, um's gleiche Geld (+/- 5€), anstelle eines 1600er Speichers
auch 1866er, 2133er oder gar 2400er gibt... naja, warum nicht für lau (bzw. vernachlässigbaren Aufpreis) nicht ein Stückchen mehr Leistung holen.


----------



## Ramur (21. September 2015)

Damit hat sich auch meine Verwirrung erledigt! 
Für RAM hatte ich gedacht um die 50 bis 60€ auszugeben, und in dieser Preisklasse scheint es ja einiges zu geben, auch mit einer Taktrate von über 2000MHz. 
8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series silber DDR3-2133 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit
Den hier zum Bleistift. 
Mit etwas Glück könnte ich mir sogar doch den Xeon Prozessor holen, würde sich der stärkere RAM dann schon mehr lohnen? 
Und sind 2x4gb besser als 1x8gb?


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> Damit hat sich auch meine Verwirrung erledigt!
> Für RAM hatte ich gedacht um die 50 bis 60€ auszugeben, und in dieser Preisklasse scheint es ja einiges zu geben, auch mit einer Taktrate von über 2000MHz.
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series silber DDR3-2133 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit
> Den hier zum Bleistift.
> ...


 zwei Riegel sind besser, da hast du durch Dualchannel nen kleinen Leistungsvorsprung. Der größere Takt bringt beim Xeon nicht mehr als bei einem core i5, aber es schadet auch nicht   du musst nur EVENTUELL aufpassen, wenn du einen großen kühler nutzt, ob diese RAM-Kühler-Elemente dann nicht stören.


RAM ist in den letzten 2 Monaten auch deutlich billiger geworden, das kostete lange Zeit eher 80-100€ für 8GB. Aber NOCH kann ich mich "rühmen", den optimalen Zeitpunkt erwischt zu haben: ich hab Anfang 2013 (!) 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-1600 neu für 70€ ergattert    Danach wurde es dann plötzlich deutlich teurer, keine Ahnung, warum genau... ^^


----------



## Ramur (24. September 2015)

Danke für die Info! Leider ist RAM zu so einem Preis ja nicht mehr zu finden :/ 
Ich habe soeben beschlossen, dass ich eine GeForce GPU möchte, darum hier mal ein kleines Update in Form einer aktuellen Liste (hauptsächlich für mich selber damit ich die Teile auch wiederfinde ) 

Gehäuse: Antec GX500 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver 
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler 
Mainboard: AsRock H97 Anniversary 
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690 
GPU: 3072MB PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series silber DDR3-2133 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit

Habe mich nun doch für den i5 entschieden, allerdings eine etwas stärkere Version. 
Beim Takt vom RAM mag es vielleicht nur einen minimalen Unterschied geben, aber er kostet das gleiche wie ein 1600er und schaden tut ein höherer Takt nicht denke ich... 
Und was die GPU angeht.... nächstes mal gucke ich mir auch mal die Benchmarks an...


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

Also, die GTX 960 zu DEM Preis zu nehmen wäre nicht so klug. Denn eine AMD R9 280 ist 15% schneller und kostet inzwischen nur noch 180-200€...   ^^   WENN GTX 960, dann such Dir eine günstigere, die GIBT es ja auch ab 180-190€. Denn trotz Strom wirst du die 50€ Mehrpreis der Gigabyte GTX 960 nicht so schnell einsparen. 

Und RAM ist in der Tat an sich egal


----------



## Ramur (24. September 2015)

Aktuelle Liste aktualisiert...


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> Aktuelle Liste aktualisiert...


 sieht gut aus. Is halt die Frage, ob du eine GÜNSTIGE GTX 960 nimmst, auf Dauer ein paar Euros damit sparst und dafür weniger Leistung in Kauf nimmst als mit der R9 280X.


----------



## Ramur (24. September 2015)

Leistung ist mir dann doch wichtiger. Wenn nächstes Jahr ein Spiel erscheint das ich unbedingt haben will, dann soll es nicht an den 15% Leistung scheitern! 
Das einzige, was mich irritiert hatte, war: Ich habe gelesen das ATI GPUs unter maximaler Auslastung gerne mal 400+W benötigt... Ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe... Da hatte ich nur bedenken, dass das Netzteil nicht damit klarkommt...


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> Leistung ist mir dann doch wichtiger. Wenn nächstes Jahr ein Spiel erscheint das ich unbedingt haben will, dann soll es nicht an den 15% Leistung scheitern!
> Das einzige, was mich irritiert hatte, war: Ich habe gelesen das ATI GPUs unter maximaler Auslastung gerne mal 400+W benötigt... Ich weiß nur leider nicht mehr, wo ich das gelesen habe... Da hatte ich nur bedenken, dass das Netzteil nicht damit klarkommt...


 Das würdest du für den GANZEN PC erreichen, wenn du auch noch eine stromhungrige CPU hättest. Aber mit nem Core i5 oder überhaupt nem modernen Intel bist du auch bei Leistungsspitzen mit der R9 280X bei 350W, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Ramur (24. September 2015)

Da bin ich aber beruhigt.... 
Ich habe die Tests nur überflogen, vielleicht hätte ich ihn mir komplett durchlesen sollen 
Doofe Kopfschmerzen.... 
Naja, bin mal gespannt was sich mit der Hardware alles spielen lässt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber beruhigt....
> Ich habe die Tests nur überflogen, vielleicht hätte ich ihn mir komplett durchlesen sollen
> Doofe Kopfschmerzen....
> Naja, bin mal gespannt was sich mit der Hardware alles spielen lässt ^^


  müsste an sich alles auf hohen, vieles auch auf Ultra-Details laufen.


----------



## Ramur (30. September 2015)

so, die ersten Teile sind bestellt... 
Weiß jemand wie lange die Lieferung bei Mindfactory dauert? (standard Lieferung über DHL)


----------



## Typhalt (30. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> so, die ersten Teile sind bestellt...
> Weiß jemand wie lange die Lieferung bei Mindfactory dauert? (standard Lieferung über DHL)



Bei Nachnahme 1 Tag und bei überwesung ein Tag sobald das Geld drauf ist. Hab gestern eine GTX 970 bestellt und heute ist die angekommen per nachnahme allerdings


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2015)

Ramur schrieb:


> so, die ersten Teile sind bestellt...
> Weiß jemand wie lange die Lieferung bei Mindfactory dauert? (standard Lieferung über DHL)


  Bezahlungsart? Bei Vorkasse musst du natürlich 1-3 Tage rechnen, bis die das Geld bei sich "wahrnehmen", und sobald es da ist, wird es dann sicher am gleichen Tag versendet, wenn die Teile auch noch auf Lager sind. Bei Kreditkarte, PayPal oder Nachnahme dürften die das vermutlich noch heute absenden, du hast ja nicht so spät am Tag bestellt. Wenn viel zu tun ist, wird vlt erst morgen versendet. Und idR liefert DHL dann am jeweils nächsten Tag auch aus.


----------



## Ramur (1. Oktober 2015)

Habe leider erst im Nachhinein gesehen, dass das Gehäuse erst ab dem 5.10. wieder verfügbar ist :/
Dann werde ich mich wohl noch grob eine Woche gedulden müssen....


----------



## Ramur (1. Oktober 2015)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Habe per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt.  
Danke für die Information! 
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie es bald abschicken... Bei der Verfügbarkeit scheint es bei denen voran zu gehen... Wäre schön wenn alles am Montag schon ankommt.... Oder sogar am Samstag, aber das bezweifle ich.... 

*spam-modus deaktiviert*


----------

